# هام لمهندسي السلامة والأمن الصناعي



## عادل الزوقري (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم *
* انا طالب بجامعة تعز *
* أردت أن أقوم بعمل مشروع تخصص بعنوان (الأمان الصناعي )*

* ارجو المساعده بخطوات البحث 
وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء 
*​


----------



## صاحب الحوت (13 أكتوبر 2010)

قبل الشروع في الامن الصناعي وجب الجلوس مع الــــ civil engg
لمعرفة التخطيط البنياني والبلاننيج ديبارتمنت


----------



## عادل الزوقري (20 أكتوبر 2010)

ياإخواني أرجوكم لا تبخلوا عليا ساعدوني بأهم الموضوعات التي ممكن أن تندرج وأركز عليها في مشروع الأمان الصناعي (industrial safety ) وأسال من الله أن يوفق الجميع


----------

